# ATA show in Nashville pictures



## alligood729 (Jan 6, 2014)

If I can figure out how to post from this phone I will try to keep some added each day.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 6, 2014)

Since they will never invite me to the ATA show , David asked if I wanted pics of anything.  I asked him for a pic of Eva Shockey, but I got this instead.....You have to understand David is a good bit older than me.  He sent mama Shockey instead.


----------



## kevincox (Jan 6, 2014)

Mama Shockey is a good looking older woman for sure. She has held up well. David not so much. LOL


----------



## DoubleRR (Jan 6, 2014)

X2 on Alligood holding up


----------



## jaymax (Jan 6, 2014)

Hope he's still looking for Eva


----------



## Tracker1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Is that Mr. PSE Alligood I see at the Elite VIP party here with me??? I see a change coming............


----------



## Tracker1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Mrs. Morgan is such a good lady.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

Troy!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

*More*

For some reason I can only get one at a time to load from my phone...


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Motr*

..........


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

*More*

......


----------



## Tracker1 (Jan 7, 2014)

These are the ladies that get it done at Elite!! Levi took the pic for us.


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 7, 2014)

Could you gather up Eva, Samantha, and Tiff for a picture? If so, please take it yourself so nobody asks me who that guy is when they see the picture in my man cave


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

J Gilbert said:


> Could you gather up Eva, Samantha, and Tiff for a picture? If so, please take it yourself so nobody asks me who that guy is when they see the picture in my man cave
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App for Android_



I will try lol


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> Since they will never invite me to the ATA show , David asked if I wanted pics of anything.  I asked him for a pic of Eva Shockey, but I got this instead.....You have to understand David is a good bit older than me.  He sent mama Shockey instead.



Eva isn't here yet lol


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

WWE star Shawn Michaels


----------



## NUTT (Jan 7, 2014)

*Can we please keep this on topic....*

And keep posting pictures of Tiffany


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 7, 2014)

Good morning folks. 
I have done some tidying up in this thread.  If hope no more will be needed.
Someone poked the bear and the bear did not like it.  Any more poking from either side will result in the poker drawing back a nub.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 7, 2014)

alli and tracker...yall gotta learn how to post pics before I will consider you for the LFTT staff


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> alli and tracker...yall gotta learn how to post pics before I will consider you for the LFTT staff



I just got this phone still learning. Lol


----------



## T.P. (Jan 7, 2014)

I miss all the good stuff.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 7, 2014)

David, you have redeemed yourself.  Thanks for giving Eva my cell.  She just texted me.


----------



## lillampp (Jan 7, 2014)

shoot eva is was sexier than tiffany any day of the week wish she would come sit in the stand with me we would do some hunting alright


----------



## kevincox (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow, Eva is my new favorite female hunter


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Jan 7, 2014)

Alligood was surrounded by the Lethal Trio


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Jan 7, 2014)

Here is a picture of Alligood in the Obsession booth coming to the dark side!


----------



## Tracker1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ms. Francese


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> Alligood was surrounded by the Lethal TrioView attachment 769677



Yep and you see that defiant look in my eye, crossed arms and all....not changing and still ahead....?


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey kris, I do have Laura's phone #.....scouts honor!


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 7, 2014)

Man, I'm jealous.  Can't believe you shot an Obsession on film....that's dirty.  

Just send more Eva pics.  That's what GON wants.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> Man, I'm jealous.  Can't believe you shot an Obsession on film....that's dirty.
> 
> Just send more Eva pics.  That's what GON wants.



I shot a lot of bows.....


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

Waddy


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

Why can I not get a picture to post in the correct direction lol.  Troy Gentry from Montgomery Gentry


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

Julie and Rick Krueter


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

The Parkers


----------



## Tracker1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Our waitress tonight at Margaritaville was 6'4"!!! Said she had a pose just for folks like David!


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

MMA star Tim Sylvia. This monster of a man shoots a PSE Freak due to his gorilla size draw length lol


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

Aaron Lewis of the rock group Staind


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ryan klesko. Bout to figure this photo thing out


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

Found a couple more swamp people on the way out


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

The one and only Tbone


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ttttt


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

Stuff


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

Scott Backspin new for 2014


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

Elite bows. WHY R ALL MY PICTURES SIDEWAYS???


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2014)

New CBE sight for 2014. Has engraved sight tapes so no worry about a paper tape getting wet or fading


----------



## Tank1202 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks alligood for your time and great pics! Id give you a 10 but a slight deduction for the sideways pictures. 9.5......LOL


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 8, 2014)

Loving the pics bro thanks !


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

This is "one bad behind" slingshot. Behind isn't the actual word on the banner in the booth but I can't put here what is there but u figger it out. Based on the video in the booth it is pretty bad. It shoots arrows thru a whisker biscuit.....


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

Mossy oak office lol


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

Tank1202 said:


> Thanks alligood for your time and great pics! Id give you a 10 but a slight deduction for the sideways pictures. 9.5......LOL



Man I know it. Still learning this phone. All my pictures on fbook are right and it's the same ones. But...the ones with my phone held sideways are right so tomorrow that's the way it shall be lol

Here's one for the Rage guys


----------



## spydermon (Jan 8, 2014)

like a little skool girl all giddy looking!

post pics of the new grim reaper head.  seems a new trend in the broadhead industry


----------



## MossyCreek (Jan 8, 2014)

Whats the price on the new scott quickspin?


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

MossyCreek said:


> Whats the price on the new scott quickspin?



I misspoke, it's the Backspin.....retail is going to be around $200


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

Maybe this one will be right


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

Prime booth


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

.....


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

advanced tree stands. Very neat concept for a hang on stand. Platform and seat is removable, support bracket mounts by itself, then attach seat and platform


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

Expedition Archery


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

Outdoor Edge


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

Spiderweb Targets


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 8, 2014)

cool pics David!!  the best and worst photo thread ever


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 8, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> cool pics David!!  the best and worst photo thread ever





I needed some Aleve for my neck at first then I just layed on the desk so I could see.



Cool pics!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> cool pics David!!  the best and worst photo thread ever



Thanks I guess lol. I got it figured out this morning, better late than never?


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

Good friend Dan Forster, Director for Ga WRD. Never know who you may run into...


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

Another friend I haven't seen for a couple of years, Joella Bates, 5 time world champion archer, and bow hunter extraordinaire. 65 species of big game all around the world.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

Cannot leave out my friend Jim Landrum, PSE regional sales mgr for Ga Fla and Al


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

Mr Last Chance Archery himself Leon Pittman!


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 8, 2014)

now youre rolling!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jan 8, 2014)

dang alligood I don't think you got board, I would like to see that show some day.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> now youre rolling!



Does that move my application for LFTT staff up any? ?


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

bowhunterdavid said:


> dang alligood I don't think you got board, I would like to see that show some day.



Bored you will not be. There's no way to see everything in 2.5 days. I'm not sure how many vendors were there, but I'm sure 250+...the manufacturers make a large part of their year at this show. Not sure how many dealers were there either but it was a lot! Scott and I were scouts kinda, we looked for stuff that we thought the shop might be interested in, but Steve, Kenneth, and Ted May not see while they are taking care of business. I'm fortunate that I was invited, but I spend a lot of time at the shop helping out for no pay, so the perks are great! PSE also likes for me to be involved at a local shop. Just so happens there's a good one half a mile from my house��


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

I shot a lot of bows, including the Full Throttle. It's smoother on the draw than the Omen, less hump at the end of the draw, and very still at the shot. Much easier to shoot than one might think a speed bow like that would be. I shot the Obsession Evolution and Phoenix. Both very smooth and fast, but the Phoenix is smoother by far. Also still and quiet at the shot. Winchester and New Breed, very similar, great bows but to me the Phoenix was smoothest. Elite was also a great shooting bow, both the Energy 35 & 32. Really nice features on CBE's new target sight, the vertex is awesome. Some great new stands too, some pricey but u get what u pay for. Clothes, boots, any item u can dream up for archery. Some ingenious, some far fetched to me, but it's somebody's baby. I wish success to all of them, and can't wait til next year. May find another pic or 2 after I sort through them! Just glad I figured out this new phone!!


----------



## kevincox (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for pics David. Crowd seems kind of small for such a big event? Any numbers on how many attended the show this year? Seems like it really needs to be 3-4 day show


----------



## NBN (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks David!!! I know your having a ball.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

kevincox said:


> Thanks for pics David. Crowd seems kind of small for such a big event? Any numbers on how many attended the show this year? Seems like it really needs to be 3-4 day show



Not sure on the # Kevin, I'll see if I can find that out. Weather kept a lot of folks out this year. Flights cancelled, roads bad, but there were some that made the drive thru the bad stuff. There were still a lot of folks there, I tried to keep from getting too much extra in the pictures.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 8, 2014)

alligood729 said:


> Does that move my application for LFTT staff up any? ?



thats my boy!  I am considering replacing bubba for someone that can figure some of this tech stuff out....shhhh dont tell him though cause he likes to drive


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> thats my boy!  I am considering replacing bubba for someone that can figure some of this tech stuff out....shhhh dont tell him though cause he likes to drive


----------



## 100hunter (Jan 8, 2014)

What would we do without out you David.  For those of us who can't venture far from home you sure made us feel like we were a part of the show.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 8, 2014)

David, I read Eva is in Dallas.  Get over there bro!  More Eva!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2014)

100hunter said:


> What would we do without out you David.  For those of us who can't venture far from home you sure made us feel like we were a part of the show.  Thanks for sharing.


I really wish I had more time to get some really technical pictures of cams, individual rests, some detailed pictures...but there is so much to see. I didn't get half of it....


Kris87 said:


> David, I read Eva is in Dallas.  Get over there bro!  More Eva!!!!



I gave her your #, she said she'd call when she is close. That being said, I for real got Laura Francese' cell #. When we took that picture, she said "send it to me and I'll put it on my facebook page". I asked her, "you'd really give your # to a total stranger?" She said "well you won't abuse it will you?" So, she gave me her # and I called her phone while she was standing there, she held it for a few rings, said "Oh, you want me to answer it?" Her manager guy said "He wants to make sure it's really your # and not the number to AAA Auto Club"... Lo and behold, it was her #!


----------



## Mike7474 (Jan 8, 2014)

That Winchester bow looks identical to the new Obsessions.  Are my eyes just fooling me?


----------



## jaymax (Jan 8, 2014)

David, Thanks for all the pics! Wish I could a been there, especially for the Eva pic ....seriously awesome job ...enjoyed all


----------



## 1crazybowhunter (Jan 8, 2014)

*Ms. Francese*



Tracker1 said:


> Ms. Francese



OK, now I'm jealous Scott! She's hotter than a texas firecracker lit on both ends !!!!


----------



## MossyCreek (Jan 8, 2014)

kevincox said:


> Thanks for pics David. Crowd seems kind of small for such a big event? Any numbers on how many attended the show this year? Seems like it really needs to be 3-4 day show



A guy on AT said the attendance was very low this year mainly due to bad weather also.

Great job Alli, kept us updated with great pics!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 8, 2014)

100hunter said:


> What would we do without out you David.  For those of us who can't venture far from home you sure made us feel like we were a part of the show.  Thanks for sharing.



Ditto !


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 9, 2014)

Mike7474 said:


> That Winchester bow looks identical to the new Obsessions.  Are my eyes just fooling me?



That's actually an Expedition Archery bow and side by side, they don't look alike.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 9, 2014)

Bow Only said:


> That's actually an Expedition Archery bow and side by side, they don't look alike.



Matt is correct, Expedition Archery, and while they look similar, it's like an old '72 Cutlass and a '72 Skylark. While they resemble each other, they are different. There was a Winchester bow that also looked similar, but not the same when you start breaking it down.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 9, 2014)

My friend Brittney Glaze from Conyers. Repping for Grizzly coolers and...believe it or not, a great hog guide too!!

Hey Jim, got them pictures figgered out, you gonna promote me now? ��lmbo


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 9, 2014)

Britt is cute and all...but David she is still sideways!


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 9, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> Britt is cute and all...but David she is still sideways!



Not anymore....


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 9, 2014)

And a real superstar


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 9, 2014)

I love the pic of Byron with the TenPoint sign over his head.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 10, 2014)

Samantha and Levi Morgan...dang I'm short lol


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 10, 2014)

Tim working hard lol


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 10, 2014)

Can't leave Dennis out...


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 10, 2014)

Unique story. In 2007 Bowtech came out with the General. Kevin Strothers designed it and named it after this man...Ret. Gen. Leroy Sisco Army. Gen Sisco is 70+ years old and still an avid hunter and staunch supporter of the NRA. Has a tv show in Texas.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 10, 2014)

Just for does muzzy heads. First time in 25yrs that muzzy has done that. I believe it was done for breast cancer awareness.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 10, 2014)

Just for does crew! One of the girls is from cartersville, don't remember which one tho, maybe one of the north ga folks might know. It's the girl on the right back side, hair in a ponytail.....


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 10, 2014)

My friend Darren Christenberry, pro shooter for Elite archery, selling them bows.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 10, 2014)

Made another new friend from middle Ga. Scott Lopez. I didn't know I had a gold tooth...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 10, 2014)

NOW youre cooking with fire!!!!  The application is moving up.

Great pics Alli


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 10, 2014)

alligood729 said:


> Just for does muzzy heads. First time in 25yrs that muzzy has done that. I believe it was done for breast cancer awareness.



At least we know what broad heads you'll be using.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 10, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> At least we know what broad heads you'll be using.



Lol don't think so....... Sticking with my bipolars and ramcats


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 10, 2014)

Finding a couple I missed. One for the bow fishing guys


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 10, 2014)

Muddy harnesses, one of the best


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 10, 2014)

...


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 10, 2014)

More


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 12, 2014)

I enjoyed the ATA show a whole lot more as a dealer than I do now as a manufacturer. When manning a booth you are pretty much stuck in one static location. As a dealer it was walking talking and meeting people. Much more fun.


----------



## spydermon (Jan 12, 2014)

back to mrs morgan!


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 12, 2014)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I enjoyed the ATA show a whole lot more as a dealer than I do now as a manufacturer. When manning a booth you are pretty much stuck in one static location. As a dealer it was walking talking and meeting people. Much more fun.



And you couldn't even work the shooting lane this year...


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 12, 2014)

pasinthrough said:


> And you couldn't even work the shooting lane this year...



And yet my numbers will still be up.........


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 12, 2014)

Appreciate all the show updates.  Looks like a fun interesting event.  Thanks for showing us what we're missing. Sure would be a fine place to meet a bunch of good forum folks.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 13, 2014)

Here is one I took Alligood. Where were you when all this was going on?


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks Derik, I was worried when I saw your post.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 13, 2014)

pasinthrough said:


> Here is one I took Alligood. Where were you when all this was going on?



Not at the Obsession booth, I would have wanted to see that. Did you have to call ems to give him oxygen after the picture???


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jan 13, 2014)

I took just under 200 photos, they are all up at the 323 Archery website.


----------



## satchmo (Jan 13, 2014)

I hate that we missed you David, but you know why we were not at the Ramcat booth, Delila is almost 100% better now.First time I've missed a show in six years and it was the closest one!!!! Good to see pictures, you met Scott Lopez and he and his Dad Mike are great guys. See you soon at some show, somewhere.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 13, 2014)

satchmo said:


> I hate that we missed you David, but you know why we were not at the Ramcat booth, Delila is almost 100% better now.First time I've missed a show in six years and it was the closest one!!!! Good to see pictures, you met Scott Lopez and he and his Dad Mike are great guys. See you soon at some show, somewhere.



Yes, missed you guys too, but so glad Delila is feeling better. Scott is a great guy, hope we can get together and stick a hog soon. I'm sure we will catch up somewhere!


----------



## markland (Jan 13, 2014)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I enjoyed the ATA show a whole lot more as a dealer than I do now as a manufacturer. When manning a booth you are pretty much stuck in one static location. As a dealer it was walking talking and meeting people. Much more fun.



Amen to that!


----------



## South Man (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 21, 2014)

Good to hear ya'll had record setting crowds at the 2014 ATA Show held in Nashville, TN, at the newly constructed, downtown Music City Center.



http://www.theoutdoorwire.com/story/1390291556vey3s4ev09x 


Despite Weather, ATA Show Sets Records 

Tuesday, January 21, 2014 


"A record-setting total of *1,047 retail and distribution buying companies* represented by a near-record *3,193 individual dealers, distributors and buyers* attended the show" 

"*exhibitors* topped their previous numbers by coming in at *584 strong*"


----------



## Cole Henry (Jan 22, 2014)

Does anybody know if Bee Stinger was there at the show? If so did they have any new Stabilizers for 2014? Thanks


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 22, 2014)

Cole, they have a new stabilizer for '14, but its really nothing more than the Pro-hunter with some varying weights.  Just makes it more customizable so you don't have to buy multiple weights to find what works well for your setup.  Its basically the same system I use, except I use Shrewd weights to mix and match because they're cheaper than Bee Stinger.


----------



## Cole Henry (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool thanks!


----------

